# Food Safety News - 04/07/2022 Recall of Kinder chocolate eggs expanded; children sick in multi-country outbreak



## daveomak.fs (Apr 7, 2022)

Recall of Kinder chocolate eggs expanded; children sick in multi-country outbreak​By Joe Whitworth on Apr 07, 2022 12:05 am
Eight countries have reported more than 100 Salmonella infections linked to Ferrero chocolate products. There are 105 confirmed and 29 probable monophasic Salmonella Typhimurium infections mainly among younger people, according to the European Centre for Disease Prevention and Control (ECDC) and European Food Safety Authority (EFSA). There is an “unusually high” proportion of children hospitalized,... Continue Reading


CDC reports more than 90 sick in U.S. outbreak traced to oysters from Canada​By Coral Beach on Apr 07, 2022 12:04 am
Federal officials in the United States are investigating a multi-state outbreak of norovirus infections traced to raw oysters from Canada. As of April 6, more than 90 illnesses had been reported from 13 states, California, Colorado, Florida, Hawaii, Illinois, Maine, Minnesota, New Jersey, Nevada, New York, Oregon, Texas and Washington.  The Centers for Disease Control... Continue Reading


Georgia governor has decision to make on raw milk; other states take up question​By Dan Flynn on Apr 07, 2022 12:03 am
Time was when no state legislature worth its salt would convene until well after mid-January and adjourn by planting season around mid-April. Enough states still adhere to that schedule that calendar that it often prevents someone’s idea from turning into a national movement simply because the clock runs out This year, raw milk bills in Iowa,... Continue Reading


Officials looking into reports of illnesses possibly connected with Lucky Charms​By News Desk on Apr 07, 2022 12:02 am
The Food and Drug Administration is investigating reports of illnesses possibly linked to Lucky Charms cereal, but little information is available yet. Hundreds of consumers have reported illnesses after eating the General Mills breakfast cereal according to the iwaspoisoned.com website operator Patrick Quade. The reports include gastrointestinal symptoms. Quade said he has contracts with public... Continue Reading


FDA closes investigation into outbreak traced to packaged salads; continues work on other outbreaks​By Coral Beach on Apr 07, 2022 12:01 am
The FDA has officially closed its investigation into an outbreak of Listeria monocytogenes infections linked to Fresh Express packaged salads. The announcement of the investigation’s end follows a declaration by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention that the outbreak had ended as of March 8. Ten people from eight states were confirmed as outbreak... Continue Reading


Study shows students ‘underestimate’ potential food safety risks​By News Desk on Apr 07, 2022 12:00 am
Young people have a limited understanding of foodborne microbes and underestimate the risks and consequences of illness, according to a study. Researchers from the European Union’s project SafeConsume interviewed 156 people aged 11 to 18 in four countries about their food hygiene education, attitudes toward foodborne illness and existing food safety behaviors. Students had good... Continue Reading


Kinder chocolate eggs, other products recalled in Canada because of link to multi-country Salmonella outbreak​By News Desk on Apr 06, 2022 07:11 pm
Ferrero Canada Ltd. is recalling certain Kinder brand chocolate products because of possible Salmonella contamination. The products have been linked to a multi-country outbreak in Europe. The recalled products have been sold nationally in Canada, according to the recall notice posted by the Canadian Food Inspection Agency. As of the posting of the recall notice... Continue Reading


Our Table Cooperative recalls frozen blueberries after testing finds Listeria​By News Desk on Apr 06, 2022 04:06 pm
Our Table Cooperative of Sherwood, OR, is recalling frozen blueberries because testing showed Listeria monocytogenes contamination. The bacteria can easily survive freezing temperatures. The recall was the result of a routine sampling program by the company that revealed the product contained Listeria monocytogenes.  There is concern that consumers may have the product in their homes because... Continue Reading


----------

